
The five warning signs of an ego-driven manager (2014) - bb88
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/20141124093256-41597873-the-five-warning-signs-of-an-ego-driven-manager/
======
raarts
Eagerly awaiting the day when there's a simple test available to detect
psycho/sociopaths.

